#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-30
<Kersey> Buongiorno a tutti a chi posso domandare?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-24
<blackz> si inizia?
<l3on> blackz, mancano molti, aspettiamo ancora un po'...
<l3on> iniziamo ?
<blackz> per me va bene
<remix_tj> ok
<peppe84> ok
<l3on> Gwaihir, vuoi giocare tu con meetingology ?
<Gwaihir> l3on, chi fa da chair?
<l3on> volontari ?
<peppe84> faccio io? non ci sono problemi.
<l3on> peppe84, ok
<Gwaihir> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Jan 24 20:22:28 2013 UTC.  The chair is Gwaihir. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Gwaihir> #chair peppe84
<meetingology> Current chairs: Gwaihir peppe84
<l3on> Qui l'agenda → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Riunioni
<Gwaihir> #topic Riunione Gruppo sistemisti
<Gwaihir> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Riunioni
<peppe84> Gwaihir, eh, dovevo studiarmelo priva però. non so usare il bot. ma tengo ordine se serve.
<l3on> Bene, presentazioni veloci per il log :)
 * l3on → Leo Iannacone
<Gwaihir> peppe84, no problem, interagisco io col bot, i comandi sono semplici, la prossima volta ci giochi tu ;-)
 * peppe84 -> Giuseppe Terrasi
 * blackz → Lorenzo De Liso
<Gwaihir> → Milo Casagrande
<Janvitus> Gianvito Cavasoli
<l3on> Ok, iniziamo :)
<peppe84> Bene.
<peppe84> Primo punto: Regole di accesso al gruppo
<peppe84> l3on, prego, introduci.
<l3on> dobbiamo definire delle regole di accesso al gruppo.
<l3on> questo per evitare che persone "poco raccomandabili" entrino nella comunità e facciano danni seri e permanenti
<l3on> un'idea potrebbe essere quella di far entrare gente che abbia solo la GPG firmata da un altro ubuntu-it-member (o qualcosa del genere)
<l3on> che ne pensate?
<l3on> la storia della GPG è tipo la stessa regola per i DD. Non puoi diventare Debian Developer se non hai la GPG firmata da un altro DD
<l3on> voi come la vedete ?
<Gwaihir> l3on, implicito quindi anche che sia un membro ubuntu-it?
<l3on> scusa, volevo dire "ubuntu-it member"
<l3on> ah no, ora ho capito quello dici
<l3on> non so...
<Gwaihir> per la chiave GPG l'idea mi piace
<Janvitus> ma non è una sicurezza eh
<blackz> sono d'accordo con Janvitus 
<l3on> per lo meno ci assicuriamo che l'identità del tizio sia stata riconosciuta da qualche membro ubuntu-it
<l3on> avete proposte migliori ?
<Gwaihir> certo, nemmeno per i DD lo è, è una forma per "conoscere" le persone e poterne stabilire l'identità
<gaspa> ola.
<l3on> ciao gaspa 
<Gwaihir> ciao gaspa
<l3on> peppe84, ragguagli gaspa via query ? :)
<gaspa> bimbi a leto \o/
<Janvitus> cioè, io andrei sulla fiducia, magari di noi raccomanda sulla gli altri sul tipo che vuole entrare
<Janvitus> *uno di noi
<Janvitus> manca la parola fiducia, scusate, è la fame
<blackz> e magari fargli fare un periodo di "training" con un altro sysadmin? che ne dite?
<Janvitus> una specie di raccomandazione, insomma
<l3on> blackz, che training li fai fare?
<Janvitus> o meglio, chi fa entrare il nuovo sistemista si prende tutta la responsabilità, o una cosa del genere
<blackz> l3on: familiarizzare con i tool, tipo branch bzr e spiegargli nei dettagli come funziona
<peppe84> ubuntu-it-members e chiave firmata di persona è già una buona garanzia. certo non si può avere la fiducia al 100%, ma non stiamo dando accesso a dati sensibili proprio al primo che passa.
<l3on> blackz, il fatto è che dovremmo evitare queste cose. Nel gruppo dovrebbero entrare esperti del settore... visto quanto delicata è la questione, non possiamo permetterci n00b :/
<l3on> concordo con peppe84 .. ci serve un minimo di sicurezza sulla persona
<Gwaihir> concordo con l3on, non dovrebbe essere prerogativa del gruppo istruire sugli strumenti da utilizzare, è necessaria saperli usare al meno un po'
<l3on> chi fra voi non conosce la procedura di firma della chiave fra DD ?
<Janvitus> io, mai interessato
<peppe84> so firmare una gpg ma non mi sono mai interessato dei DD.
<l3on> Bene.. Janvitus sai cosa è la firma di una GPG ?
<Janvitus> certo
<Janvitus> stessa cosa?
 * peppe84 dice: dato che ci stiamo accavallando da adesso prenotarsi, please. l3on prego.
<Janvitus> cioè, aspe', non ho detto che la gpg non vada bene, è una buona cosa, ma non mette sicurezza al 100% sulla fiducia della"persona"
<l3on> Janvitus, no aspe...
<Janvitus> vai
<l3on> la procedura dei DD è interessante
<l3on> praticamente ti firmo la chiave quando mi fai vedere anche il documento di identità di persona
<l3on> in pratica, ci dobbiamo incontrare, tu ti devi portare il documento e la fingerprint della chiave, e io poi te la firmo
<l3on> questa è, a spanne, la procedura di firma fra i DD
<l3on> in pratica, si incontrano e si firmano la chiave
<l3on> il DD che firma, si accerta che il documento sia valido (non scaduto) e che la faccia coincida con la foto :D
<l3on> io farei una cosa del genere con questo gruppo
<Janvitus> ah, tipo quei party che si scambiano le gpg, non mi ricordo come si chiamano
 * peppe84 si prenota.
<l3on> sing-party
<l3on> peppe84, siamo 4 gatti, parla :)
<peppe84> ok, bene. l'unico limite dello scambio chiavi tra ubuntu-it-members è che non ci sono u-it-members a certe latitudini.
<peppe84> uno che abita in sardegna come fa a diventare sysadmin? 
<gaspa> verrà al meeting :)
<l3on> peppe84, deve raggiungere un sysadmin sulla terra ferma
<peppe84> cambia residenza :-) siam tutti a BO!
<peppe84> ok! :-)
<l3on> no, ma se avete dei metodi simili per autenticare una persona fatevi avanti!
<l3on> purtroppo una minima soglia di sicurezza ce la dobbiamo dare
<l3on> visto che sul server ci sono dati delicati, come tutte le email degli utenti, e cose del genere
<gaspa> no, per verificare l'identità di qualcuno è necessario prima o poi vederlo di persona.
<l3on> gaspa, concordo. La firma della chiave è solo una scusa per vedere il documento del tizio
<l3on> Gwaihir, tu ne conosci altri ?
<Janvitus> però dico una cosa
<Janvitus> ditemi quando posso fare un esempio
<l3on> vai Janvitus 
<Gwaihir> l3on, purtroppo no
<Janvitus> mettiamo caso che un giorno che io debba passare la mano o mi serva una mano
<Janvitus> la prima cosa che mi viene da fare e cercare qualcuno fra il gruppo forum che possa sostituirmi
<Janvitus> ed è gente che "conosco" da anni, so di chi fidarmi
<Janvitus> il problema che io abito a potenza, un po' fuori mano
<Janvitus> che si fa?
<l3on> appunto estenderi agli ubuntu-it-members, che per fortuna sono sparsi un po' in tutta italai
<l3on> *Italia
<Janvitus> ok
<l3on> In pratica, metterei questa regola:
<Janvitus> però direi che si potrebbe anche permettere la questione "fiducia della persona"
<gaspa> yeah, web of trust.
<l3on> Puoi far parte del gruppo se hai la gpg firmata da:
<l3on> 1. O uno dei ubuntu-it-sysadmin
<l3on> 2. Un ubuntu-it-member
<l3on> 3. ... (??)
<l3on> Janvitus, io direi di no
<l3on> fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio
<Janvitus> vabbuò, per me va bene
<l3on> come ho detto prima, abbiamo dati sensibili, delicati
<l3on> la fiducia qui non dovremmo considerarla
<Janvitus> la cosa va bene, il problema è la distanza
<blackz> ha ragione l3on ; non potremmo mai fidarci al 100% ma almeno sappiamo con chi abbiamo a che fare
<l3on> Ovviamente, chi firma la gpg si assume la responsabilità di aver preso visione del documento
<l3on> altrimenti, firmi a distanza e ti cade il castello
<l3on> proposte per modifiche alla regola ?
<blackz> +1 per me
 * l3on fa notare che gli attuali sysadmin devono cmq farsi firmare la chiave !
<Janvitus> 3) tutti noi dovremmo comprarci l'immortalità (così evitiamo tutto sto ambaradan)
<Janvitus> per me la vedo difficile lol
<gaspa> c'è una mappa degli ubuntu-it-members, da qualche parte?
<l3on> boh, Gwaihir ?
<gaspa> .oO( launchpad, forse?)
<Janvitus> il più vicino a me è totopalma
<peppe84> gaspa, no. ma siamo in 40 e più o meno si sa.
<l3on> ci sono io quando torno sul gargano
<Gwaihir> l3on, gaspa, una mappa no
<gaspa> facciamola :)
<Gwaihir> gaspa, chiedi al gruppo web che la faccia :-P
<l3on> Janvitus, oppure, approfittane al prossimo meeting
<gaspa> no, davvero, potrebbe essere comoda per questi scopi.
<gaspa> si', certo
<l3on> Gwaihir, -___-
<gaspa> Gwaihir: una volta pero' c'era la mappa, su launchpad... :\
<Gwaihir> gaspa, yep, vero
<l3on> quindi mettiamo ai voti sta regola?
<Gwaihir> l3on, è dal 2005 che sento parlare di fare una mappa degli utenti ubuntu-it per il web...
<peppe84> si :-)
<l3on> Gwaihir, noi abbiamo cose serie da fare !... per ogni slideshow c'è un omino dall'altra parte del pc che aggiorna l'immagine... non abbiamo tempo per queste cose... :D
<l3on> ok meetingology come si vota ?
<Gwaihir> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Gwaihir> l3on, ripeti per cosa c'è da votare
<Gwaihir> poi basta dare +1 o -1
<blackz> (o +0) :P
<l3on> Votiamo che per entrare nel gruppo c'è bisogno che uno dei sysadmin o un ubuntu-it-members abbiamo firmato (e accertato l'identità) del nuovo admin. Gli attuali sysadmin si impegnano a farsi firmare la chiave a loro volta.
<Gwaihir> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on: 
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<gaspa> +1
<l3on> +1
<Gwaihir> +1
<blackz> +1
<peppe84> +1
<Janvitus> +1
<Gwaihir> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<l3on> bene, Gwaihir facciamo una nota con meetingology ?
<l3on> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Gwaihir> l3on, in teoria doveva far vedere i risultati...
<Gwaihir> #voters
<meetingology> Current voters: 
<gaspa> LOL, buona vecchia carta&penna :)
<Gwaihir> bisogna rivedere i comandi...
<l3on> bah.. andiamo avanti vah
<peppe84> Ok. Prossimo punto: Ruoli interni e responsabilità.
<l3on> a quanto pare ormai tutti ci siamo segnati su questa pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Ruoli (chi non l'ha fatto, gaspa!, lo faccia)
<l3on> ci sarebbero alcuni portali che necessitano un po' di attenzione
<l3on> tipo, mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi accostasse in doc e wiki (moinmoin)
<l3on> questo perché se un giorno io sparissi dalla comunità ci sarebbe qualcun altro con l'esperienza giusta per mandare avanti il sito e istruire un futuro collaboratore
<l3on> fra voi c'è qualche volontario?
<gaspa> manca "vota."
<Janvitus> dipende dal lavoro che c'è da fare
<l3on> c'è da impararsi moin
<gaspa> io mi volevo segnare in "cerca", ma aspettavo di parlare un po' con peppe.
<gaspa> posso segnarmi, poi al limite scappo alle Caymann
<gaspa> s/cerca/chiedi/
<l3on> gaspa ok, ottimo!... magari aggiungi pure votazioni*
<l3on> visto che dovresti occupartene assieme a warp (o sbaglio?)
<gaspa> boh, pare di si'.
<peppe84> a un certo punto ci arrivo, per moin. se si tratta di roba pesa poi per me diventa dura.
<l3on> peppe84, tu saresti il più indicato
<peppe84> gaspa, dopo il meeting se abbiamo tempo ne parliamo un pò su chiedi.
<l3on> gaspa, moin è in py... magari interessa anche a te
<gaspa> mmmmmm
<peppe84> l3on, di solito quali richieste ricevi dall'esterno?
<peppe84> di lavori sistemistici da fare su moin?
<l3on> peppe84, nessuna :)
<peppe84> LOL
<l3on> eh sì.. l'ultimo lavoro è stato l'open-id
<l3on> considera questo tipo di lavoro:
<l3on> coding plugin/config issues
<l3on> e theming
<l3on> niente di che
<l3on> anche perché il gruppo doc si occupa del contenuto del wiki.. al resto dovremmo persarci noi
<peppe84> ok.
<l3on> gaspa, tu?
<gaspa> eviterei, per il momento.
<l3on> ok, peppe84 bene :)
<l3on> ti segni tu ? :)
<l3on> Avete qualcosa da dire sugli attuali Ruoli ?
<peppe84> l3on, si però così risulto segnato come prima scelta su 3 portali.
<l3on> Gwaihir, magari segnati pure te sulle ML 
<peppe84> l3on, che diventano 4 se blackz non si mette su chiedi.
<l3on> peppe84, in che senso ?
<peppe84> l3on, guarda la tabella, aggiornata adesso.
<peppe84> Su 11 righe sono in 4 :-)
<l3on> peppe84, eh beh :)
<l3on> tu sei un uomo forte, confido in te :D
<l3on> bene, altre considerazioni sui Ruoli ?
<l3on> blackz, tu ad esempio, ti sei segnato già su alcuni portali
<l3on> hai iniziato a "giocare" con quei codici ?
<blackz> l3on: col forum ho usato già la piattaforma in passato, mailing list anche.. per chiedi buttavo un occhio l'altro giorno
<l3on> blackz, per le ML devi chiedere cmq a Paolo, la macchina è sua
<blackz> l3on: gli invierò una mail
<l3on> ok
<l3on> andiamo avanti..
<l3on> ?
<Janvitus> più o meno
<l3on> Janvitus, in che senso ?
<Janvitus> non mi è chiaro come si devono coordinare chi è in quella lista
<Janvitus> e se serve una mano specifica in qualcosa, alcuni posti sono vuoti
<l3on> Janvitus, in che senso ?
<Janvitus> faccio l'esempio per me
<Janvitus> in che modo mi dovrei coordinare con chi si è messo con me sul forum?
<Janvitus> cioè, chi è il responsabile, chi sta nella casella 1?
<l3on> Janvitus, per me, chi arriva prima quando c'è un problema è il responsabile
<l3on> nel senso che, lì indichiamo chi fra noi si occupa di determinati portali
<l3on> se un giorno si rompe il forum, e te no ci sei, se ne occupa bla
<l3on> se un giorno si rompe il forum, e te no ci sei, se ne occupa blackz 
<l3on> in quel giorno, blackz è responsabile dle forum
<Janvitus> capito, ma il forum, ad esempio, non è solo db, è anche varie modifiche alla piattaforma
<l3on> finito.
<l3on> bravo, dovresti guidare blackz alla scoperta delle tue mod :)
<Janvitus> comunque, si, dai, andiamo avanti, poi mi sento con lui
<l3on> bene!
<l3on> Janvitus, e cmq è un anno che ti dico che serve il BZR per il forum...
<l3on> bzr su launchpad
<l3on> come già tutti i portali lo fanno
<Janvitus> convinto che ci fosse...
<l3on> chiedi.ubuntu-it.org, ad esempio, non esiste ancora, ma peppe84 lavora sul bzr da mesi
<peppe84> ogni tanto smetto di leggervi, comunque per chiedi ... chiedevo a blackz se vuole seguirlo, c'è stata una risposta?
<Janvitus> vabbuò, me lo segno fra le cose da fare
<l3on> Janvitus, è prioritario
<blackz> peppe84: sì, anche se non l'ho mai usato in passato ci possiamo coordinare. Leggevo il codice, appunto
<peppe84> Janvitus, bzr ti salva la vita. se sbagli una virgola dopo settimane te ne accorgi :-)
<peppe84> blackz, ok!
<l3on> ok... altro su questo punto ?
<l3on> Andiamo avanti.
<peppe84> Terzo punto: Co-Amministrazione del Gruppo
<l3on> mi piacerebbe che qualcuno di voi si affiancasse a me anche nell'amministrazione del gruppo
<l3on> un po' per stesse considerazioni espresse prima
<l3on> un po' perché amministro anche il gruppo web e non riesco a seguire entrambi contemporaneamente
<l3on> qualcuno di voi vuole prendersi questo flagello ?
<l3on> oh su avanti
<blackz> all'inizio mi ero proposto io.. e se ricordo bene remix_tj ma io ultimamente non ho tantissimo tempo
<l3on> non fate i timidi
<l3on> remix_tj, ci sei ?
<l3on> vabbe', magari di questo ne parliamo in ML visto che cmq mancano molti questa sera
<l3on> per voi va bene ?
<Janvitus> è meglio
<blackz> l3on: non li dovremmo votare i punti?
<l3on> blackz, solo quelli che richiedono una votazione :)
<l3on> ovvero i punti che sono delle proposte :)
<peppe84> Ok, quindi: Nuovi accessi al server di ubuntu-it
<blackz> l3on: ok, ack
<l3on> stanno per darci un nuovo server per ubuntu.it, penso sia l'occasione giusta per rivedere la lista degli utenti che hanno accesso alla macchina.
<l3on> facciamo un po' il punto della situazione?
<l3on> per ora ci sono questi iscritti: Pietro Barnabe, Gianvito Cavasoli, Milo Casagrande, Leo Iannacone, Lorenzo Sfarra, Volans
<l3on> io eliminerei Lorenzo Sfarra, Volans, Pietro Bernabe
<l3on> e aggiungerei chi fra voi, avendo un portale da gestire, necessità l'accesso al server
<gaspa> +1
<l3on> c'è un però
<l3on> visto che le regole di accesso al gruppo sono state votate ed accettate
<l3on> non darei l'accesso al nuovo server chi non si mette in regola con la gpg
<l3on> così almeno ci togliamo questo dente 
<peppe84> l3on, gaspa bhè andiamo a cena fuori e lo facciamo :-D
<l3on> il problema qui è cmq Janvitus 
<Janvitus> sai così blocchi alcuni di noi per lungo tempo, si?
<l3on> Janvitus, sì...
<l3on> vedi blackz, ora ci sarebbe da votare :)
<l3on> Gwaihir, tu come la vedi ?
<blackz> l3on: giusto
<gaspa> in un primo momento io sarei permissivo. Se ci dessimo tempo fino al prossimo meeting, tipo... 
<l3on> gaspa, potrebbe essere un buon compromesso
<Gwaihir> l3on, la cosa si può valutare, non credo sia un grosso problema
<peppe84> l3on, farei una via di mezzo: chi può lo faccio. dopo tot tempo tutti in regola.
<l3on> possiamo pure resettare la scadenza del gruppo oggi e fare un check fra 6 mesi
<l3on> check della gpg dei membri intendo
<Janvitus> anche perchè se non vi fidate di uno ceh sta qui da 8 anni... male ceh va prima o poi mi vedo con totopalma, tanto sta a 100 km
<l3on> Janvitus, non è questione di fidarsi, ci mancherebbe
<l3on> sappiamo che non faresti male al forum :)
<Janvitus> è l'esempio
<blackz> Janvitus: è questione di prassi.. solo questo - non credo sia perché ci si fida o no.. non credo che se non fossi fidato non saresti nel gruppo
<blackz> fidi *
<l3on> ecco, blackz ha detto giusto
<peppe84> Janvitus, non credo sia mancanza di fiducia. tutti quelli che sono qui dentro mi pare di conoscerli dal 2006
<Janvitus> no, era per dire che se volevo fare i danni...
<peppe84> si! :-)
<Janvitus> comunque, va, se non ci si vede a un meeting c'è sempre la soluzione totopalma
<Janvitus> però almeno per i primi mesi dovete andare sulla fiducia :)
<l3on> Janvitus, ok!
<l3on> vogliamo votare sul reset della scadenza al gruppo con futuro check sulla gpg ?
<l3on> (6 mesi)
<l3on> halo ?!
<Janvitus> forse meglio un anno
<l3on> Janvitus, un anno mi sembra eccessivo però
<Janvitus> ma via launchpad?
<peppe84> quanto tempo facciamo in altri gruppi?
<Janvitus> noi 1 anno
<l3on> io in tutti 6 mesi
<Janvitus> anche perchè qualcuno può sempre avere problemi temporanei
<blackz> oppure appena ve la fate firmare chiedete ad un admin di fare la verifica e l'admin se lo segna
<blackz> ovviamente col buon senso..
<peppe84> capito. bhè sei mesi li preferisco. uno dopo sei mesi di inattività è fuori.
<l3on> peppe84, sì l'idea è quella
<l3on> non avere tempi di inattività troppo lunghi
<peppe84> si, un anno di inattività mi sembra troppo.
<l3on> altri pareri favoreli su un tempo di 1 anno ?
<peppe84> almeno per sapere su chi si può contare.
<l3on> #vote
<l3on> peppe chiamalo tu vah
<l3on> #vote bene allora votiamo che abbiamo 6 mesi per regolarizzare la questione della gpg.
<peppe84> +1
<Gwaihir> +1
<peppe84> non funziona sto coso, facciamo alla vecchia :-)
<gaspa> +1
<Janvitus> +1
<blackz> +1
<l3on> ok, approvato
<l3on> bene... ora passiamo alla questione degli accessi al nuovo server
<l3on> io procederi con listare i nomi prendendoli dalla pagina /Ruoli
<l3on> non vedo altri modi :)
<l3on> ok... nessuno vuole dire nulla su questo punto?
<l3on> allargare il bacino di utenti con accesso al server di ubuntu.it ?
<gaspa> in che senso?
<Janvitus> a che pro?
<l3on> nel senso che fin ora non c'erano vere e proprio regole per per avere accesso a calcium
<l3on> ora invece, facendo parte di questo gruppo, e occupandosi di un portale, si ha il diritto di accedere alla macchina
<gaspa> boh, e se il servizio è da un'altra parte?
<l3on> anche perché, la vedo difficile per blackz occuparsi del forum se poi non puoi mettere mano nella pacchine
<gaspa> (debomatic, mailing list)
<l3on> gaspa, accesso su service.host
<l3on> ti va meglio ? :)
<l3on> :D
<l3on> ok. penso non ci siamo bisogno di voto
<l3on> *sia
<l3on> andiamo avanti ?
<l3on> 5. Vari ed eventuali
<l3on> se avete idee o punti da discutere ....
<blackz> da parte mia niente
<Janvitus> fra di noi c'è qualcuno ceh conosce php?
<Janvitus> bene
<Janvitus> e non alla cass di cane come me
<l3on> dal silenzio, penso di no
<Janvitus> eh
<Gwaihir> Janvitus, forse è più facile trovare una piattaforma scritta in Python :-)
<l3on> si ma basta con le migrazioni :)
<peppe84> :-)
<Janvitus> no vabbuò, mi arrangio
<l3on> blackz, tu come sei messo con il php ?
<Janvitus> ma sto server come sarà?
<Gwaihir> grosso...
<l3on> Janvitus, il colore ?
<blackz> l3on: le mie conoscenze con il php sono discrete ma non pessime
<Janvitus> ok, tanto non c'è da essere super esperti
<l3on> bene, se non c'è altro potremmo finirla qui magari :)
<Janvitus> ultima domanda stronza
<Janvitus> visto che siamo qui
<Janvitus> c'entra un cacchio con il resto
<Janvitus> ma sul nuovo server è previsto un aggiornamento di distribuzione?
<peppe84> 12.04
<peppe84> c'è già
<Janvitus> ok
<l3on> Janvitus, visto che siamo qui
<l3on> bisognerebbe portare Ubuntu SSO sul forum
<l3on> ci riusciamo ?
<Gwaihir> se non c'è altro, direi di chiudere, magari passiamo in altro canale non "loggato"
<Janvitus> aspetterei la 3.1
<Janvitus> di phpbb
<l3on> ok
<Janvitus> perchè implementeranno l'openid
<l3on> ottimo !!
<Janvitus> non vorreic he poi facesse comflitto
<Janvitus> *con
<l3on> concordo
<l3on> bene, altri punti/questioni ?
<Janvitus> per me no, tranne che poi dovrò rompere le balle a qualcuno di voi per il bzr
<l3on> Janvitus, il gruppo è nato per questo :)
<blackz> Janvitus: intendi l'uso o la branch del forum?
<l3on> apri una discussione in ML e iniziamo a parlarne
<peppe84> l3on, apri tu il ticket su rt per gli accessi suppongo
<l3on> peppe84, sì
<peppe84> ok
<l3on> ma prima mi servono alcune info da voi
<l3on> come la ssh_key pubblica e un nome diverso dal nick di LP 
<peppe84> nope
<Gwaihir> l3on, perché ti serve un nome diverso dal nick?
<blackz> l3on: perché un nome diverso?
<l3on> Gwaihir, sicurezza
<blackz> ah, beh si può fare allora
<peppe84> uhm, ssh + nick irc :-)
<blackz> nome.cognome ?
<Gwaihir> l3on, ma per impostare gli account sul server di canonical?
<l3on> Gwaihir, sì
<Gwaihir> hmmm... considera che di solito fanno tutto in automatico e tirano giù tutto da LP
<Janvitus> in effetti
<l3on> Gwaihir, strano
<l3on> allora son cambiate un po' di cose
<l3on> quando lo feci io ho dovuto fare tutto a mano
<l3on> passare da loro e fornire un nome "alternativo" e una chiave ssh
<l3on> magari ora hanno cambiato qualcosa
<Gwaihir> questo mi giunge nuovo...
<l3on> cmq, mi riservo di chiedere info nei prossimi giorni
<peppe84> l3on, accesso solo con chiave o chiave + password?
<l3on> chiave ssh
<peppe84> ok
<l3on> però la chiave privata DEVE essere criptata
<l3on> ovvero, serve una pass per usarla
<gaspa> chiave privata?
<l3on> chiave ssh privata
<Gwaihir> l3on, la chiave privata te la tieni tu...
<l3on> Gwaihir, sì...
<l3on> ma perché voi avete la chaive ssh senza pass ?
<blackz> no
<Gwaihir> ah... no chiavi SSH senza password
<gaspa> se me la tengo io, loro che ne sanno che c'è la password?
<l3on> gaspa, non lo sanno
<l3on> ma dio ti guarda !!
<l3on> quindi... usa la pass :)
<peppe84> :-)
<Gwaihir> io stacco, peppe84 per chiudere il meeting # endmeeting (senza lo spazio :-P)
<peppe84> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Jan 24 22:01:57 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-01-24-20.22.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-01-24-20.22.html
<l3on> penso che sia rimasto poco da discutere, sbaglio ?
<peppe84> yahooooo
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<Janvitus> direi di si
<peppe84> andiamo di la?
<l3on> sì vah :)
<l3on> ciao :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-27
<helmut_> hi
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-01-24
<alex67_> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-01-25
<mapreri> Dix78: hai avuto esperienze precedenti con meetingology ? :)
<Dix78> mapreri no :)
<Dix78> però c'è una pagina wiki fatta benissimo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<mapreri> Dix78: ecco, imparala in free :)
<mapreri> fretta :)
<Dix78> mapreri non sembra difficile ma neanche così chiaro! Probabilmente ho partecipato a poche riunioni qui
<msa2461> Hi
<Dix78> ciao msa2461 :)
<msa2461> Ciao Dix78 :)
<__emanuel_di_vit> buonasera a tutti :)
<mapreri> Dix78: tl;dr: #info #idea #link #vote #endvote #action #topic #subtopic è tutto quello che ti serve, e scommetto che capisci che vogliono dire ;)
<__emanuel_di_vit> yes...grazie 
<Dix78> mapreri si :)
<mapreri> probably anche #agreed, se vuoi
<calimero_82> salve
<mapreri> siamo in 5, quindi (se so contare)
<mapreri> Dix78: quanti dovremmo essere?
<Dix78> mapreri perchè non gestisci tu la riunione? Io intanto cerco di controllare cosa e come fai :)
<Dix78> mapreri credo che siamo tutti 
 * Dix78 controlla il doodle
<mapreri> Dix78: nah, l'hai indetta tu, e tu hai già in mente che dire :)  io la faccio parti e poi sparisco
<mapreri> e poi fra poco la mia cena dovrebbe essere pronta
<calimero_82> ciao mapreri
<mapreri> o/ calimero_82 
<Dix78> vai mapreri iniziamo. Procedi pure con un bel cappello iniziale di presentazione xD
<mapreri> #startmeeting Gruppo FCM
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jan 25 20:09:07 2016 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> #chairs Dix78 mapreri
<mapreri> #chair Dix78 mapreri
<meetingology> Current chairs: Dix78 mapreri
<mapreri> Ok, ciao a tutti o/
<__emanuel_di_vit> ciao :)
<calimero_82> ciao mapreri 
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> è norma presentarsi per aiutare chi leggerà i log a collegare i nick di IRC ai nomi che si usano in ML/wiki, fate quindi così:
 * mapreri → Mattia Rizzolo
<mapreri> (o simili :))
 * Dix78 → Diego Prioretti
 * Acn0w <=> Alessandro Cecchin
<__emanuel_di_vit> il mio nick si presenta da solo :)
<calimero_82> calimero_82 --->fabio calimero
<mapreri> msa2461: ping!
<msa2461> lol
<msa2461> Francesco Costa
<mapreri> cool!
<Dix78> krabador ?
<Acn0w> krabador si presenta da solo
 * krabador ---> krabador 
<krabador> :D
<mapreri> vi ricordo che solitamente se qualcuno deve dire qualcosa si prenota, e dopo il moderatore (che sarà Dix78 !) vi darà la parola a tempo debito
<mapreri> io vi dico già che a una certa ora mi assenterò per mangiare, btw :)
<Acn0w> debole
<mapreri> Dix78: feel free to go
<__emanuel_di_vit> qualcuno mi ricorda come ci si prenota?
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit basta che dici /me si prenota
<__emanuel_di_vit> ok grazie
<mapreri> Dix78: magari parti con un #topic quando inizi con quacosa :)
<Dix78> mapreri è troppo ufficiale questo canale... perferivo #u-it-fcm xD
<mapreri> :P
<msa2461> me too
<calimero_82> mapreri così? /calimero_82 si prenota  ??
<mapreri> basta scrivere tante faccine:   :) :) :) :) :) :) :P
<krabador> +1
<krabador> nel senso "basta!!!" :D
<Dix78> #topic il gruppo FCM Italia ha vissuto un periodo di letargo ma sembra una ci siano le forze per ricominciare a produrre la rivista e per colmare il gap (14 numeri!! ) con l'edizione inglese. Chi ha idee? Proposte?
<Dix78> lol
<Dix78> ok non si fa così :) 
<mapreri> nah
<mapreri> il #topic è per titolo :)
<Dix78> mapreri fallo tu il mod :D
<Dix78> io non so usare sto bot
<mapreri> #topic come riprendersi
<mapreri> il gruppo FCM Italia ha vissuto un periodo di letargo ma sembra una ci siano le forze per ricominciare a produrre la rivista e per colmare il gap (14 numeri!! ) con l'edizione inglese. Chi ha idee? Proposte? fatevi avanti e non siate timidi!!
<mapreri> Dix78: a #topic il bot non risponde, actually :)
<mapreri> io di mio ho ben poche idee, si parlava di uno sprint istantaneo, che però ha bisogno di coordinazione, che personalmente non posso promettere nel prossimo mese (esami a febbraio), etc
<Dix78> mapreri che tipo di coordinazione? Una volta suddivisi i compiti il lavoro "dovrebbe" essere abbastanza autonomo
<mapreri> spingerla
<mapreri> qualcuno che dica, "ok, ora abbiamo finito la traduzione di questo, si parte ORA con il prossimo numero"
<msa2461> Io sono dell'idea di non recuperare il gap ma di metterci alla parti, tutto entro pochissimo... non so magari darci come tempo 2 giorni a numero, per fare tutto entro febbraio
<krabador> come proposto da qualcuno in ML , un gruppo affiatato , potrebbe effettivamente porsi il target di cercare in un range di tempo stabilito , di colmare il gap, o una significativa porzione di esso 
<Dix78> mapreri quello può farlo chiunque anche se non investito di particolari poteri. Il mo dubbio é: abbiamo effettivamente le forze per recuperare 14 numeri? Siamo in 5 in questa riunione e altri 2 hanno dato disponibilità
<__emanuel_di_vit> io sono daccordo con krabador
<mapreri> msa2461: "non recuperare il gap ma di metterci al parti" ??
<mapreri> comunque, imho 2 giorni a numero non sono possibili, come non possiamo fare uno sprint per 14 numeri entro fine febbraio.
<msa2461> *pari..
<__emanuel_di_vit> credo vollesse sire metterci a pari, nel senso di abbandonare le vecchie traduioni e iniziare direttamente con il nuovo numero inglese
<mapreri> ah
<__emanuel_di_vit> mapreri: due giorni a numero no, ma due giorni per tradurre tutto si potrebbe fare 
<msa2461> No intendo fi fare tutti i numeri e recuperare tutto il gap, in quanto se recuperiamo come si è visto questo gap potrebbe aumentare
<__emanuel_di_vit> e magari perdere altri due giorni per impaginare
 * calimero_82 ioposso tradurre ogni giorno, se uno coordinasse il tutto sarebbe meglio per me
<krabador> magari 2 giorni a numero , è abbastanza impegnativo, ma se il gruppo di traduttori si pone un numero di articoli in un intervallo di tempo, "2 articoli al giorno" per fare un esempio, si puo' avere una base di calcolo per colmare il gap 
 * calimero_82 posso fare 3 articolo al giorno, no problem vado a cenare un attimo ragazzi
<__emanuel_di_vit> si infatti 
<msa2461> Io posso garatire il 
<msa2461> 30% dell'imapgianzione di un numero
<__emanuel_di_vit> anche io come calimero_82 sono abbastanza libero in questo periodo...dovrei riuscire a tradurre due articoli al giorno
<mapreri> 2 giorni a numero per tradurli può essere fattibile, se le forze ci sono.  la parte più lenda di un'edizione è la traduzione e la revisione, storicamente l'impaginazione (e pubblicazione) è veloce e può essere fatta in un tempo un po' più dilatato.
<__emanuel_di_vit> bisognerebbe rendere un poco più veloce il processo di revisione
<mapreri> ci sono *pochissime* persone che revisionano, sì.
<krabador> concordo con __emanuel_di_vit , nell'ottica che i traduttori si preoccupino maggiormente , a monte ,della correttezza delle traduzioni svolte
<krabador> in modo da alleggerire drasticamente il lavoro del/dei revisore/i
<msa2461> Esatto ci dobbiamo mettere in testa che nei giorni in cui si ci lavora deve essere anche completato (visto che il lavoro di ognuno è condizionato da chi ha un altro compito), solo così andremo veloci
<__emanuel_di_vit> se come abbiamo detto in precedenza ognuno di noi riuscisse a tradurre due articoli al giorno, a fine giornata ognu di noi potrebbe anche prendersi l'incarico di revisionare qualche articolo
<__emanuel_di_vit> cosi che tutto il processo sia molto più snello
<krabador> giustamente . Chi ne puo' avere le capacità, a proprio lavoro svolto, puo', se ha tempo, mettersi a revisionare gli articoli dei colleghi
<krabador> a mo' di controllo incrociato 
<__emanuel_di_vit> si infatti intendevo proprio quello 
<__emanuel_di_vit> in modo da velocizzare tutto il lavoro
<Dix78> Secondo me 2 articoli al giorno sono tantissimi secondo me. Sarebbe già abbastanza un articolo al giorno a testa per andare abbastanza veloci 
<msa2461> Non so se la pensiate come me, ma mi piacerebbe arrivare al punto tale che ogni mese riuscissimo a pubblicare il numero corrente in linea con l'edizione Internazionale
<mapreri> msa2461: ti ricordo che eravamo al punto di pubblicarlo in italiano tipo 20 giorni dopo l'edizione internazionale circa 1,5/2 anni fa :(
<__emanuel_di_vit> msa2461: quello sarebbe l'ideale
<__emanuel_di_vit> Dix78: possiamo anche fare un articolo al giorno
<__emanuel_di_vit> così facendo sarebbe anche più facile e possibile fare questa sorta di "revisione incrociat"
<krabador> la "task force" di traduttori, puo' decidere il criterio 
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit con un articolo al giorno si mantiene alta la produttività ma anche la qualità delle traduzioni. Con due articoli si rischia di fare traduzioni poco efficaci
<__emanuel_di_vit> mmm...si su questo hai ragione :(
<__emanuel_di_vit> in media, in ogni edizione, ci sono 16-17 articoli da tradurre
<krabador> concordo in parte, nel senso che "2 articoli al giorno" o qualsiasi altro parametro, viene deciso in base alle effettive capacità dei traduttori, di consegnare un articolo il meglio possibile.Ognuno , tenendo come priorità la qualità , deve rispondere in proporzione
<mapreri> (che già si vedono brutte traduzioni a sufficienza anche ora con mesi per farle)
<mapreri> in ogni caso, la mia cena è pronta, torno più tardi sperando di leggere qualcosa di interessante :) o/
<calimero_82> ciao mapreri buona cena
<Dix78> sono quasi 3 articoli a testa quindi spero che in una settimana si riesca a pubblicare un numero completo di revisioni e traduzioni
<__emanuel_di_vit> Dix78 io credo si possa fare 
<Dix78> e ovvimante le impaginazioni (ma quelle non sono un problema)
<__emanuel_di_vit> riguardo alle impaginazioni io non posso essere di grande aiuto...non ho mai usato Scribus 
<krabador> nella scia della "task force" , in mailing list, si puo' chiedere ad ognuno che ne voglia far parte, quante traduzioni (di qualità) ed in che intervallo di tempo possono essere fornite
<Acn0w> __emanuel_di_vit, si fa presto ad imparare ;)
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit quelle non sono un problema. Siamo già molto veloci così. COncentratevi sulle traduzioni e sulle revisioni :)
<Dix78> krabador a me non sembra un lavoro di task force ma di tutto il gruppo. Al momento mancano solo tre persone di quelle attive e tutte hanno dato disponibilità per fare questo sprint
<calimero_82> allora è deciso? 2 articoli al giorno?
<__emanuel_di_vit> calimero_82 credo sia meglio farne 1 al giorno
<krabador> Dix78, è ovvio che sia un lavoro di tutto il gruppo, ma magari non tutto il gruppo ha le possibilità formali di potersi assumere un impegno fisso impegnativo
<krabador> per questo , propongo semplicemente di sondare ulteriormente.
<__emanuel_di_vit> poi se ci si riesce a tradurne più di uno ben venga
<krabador> esatto 
<calimero_82> ok ragazzi.
<calimero_82> Dix78:  allora non aspetto di sapere come è andata la 1 , continuo.... ok va benissimo
<Dix78> #action Chiedere in ML la disponibilità per lo sprint, quindi quantificare l'impegno previsto per ogni persona 
<meetingology> ACTION: Chiedere in ML la disponibilità per lo sprint, quindi quantificare l'impegno previsto per ogni persona
<Dix78> il bot funziona \o/
<__emanuel_di_vit> ahahahaha
<krabador> W! 
<Dix78> ragazzi credo che siamo tutti sulla stessa linea ma il discorso seguirà in ML per far partecipare anche chi questa sera non è presente
 * Dix78 ricorda a tutti che in caso di problemi o anche solo per fare due chiacchere siamo sempre attivi nel canale IRC #ubuntu-it-fcm
<Dix78> bene, altre idee o proposte? A parte il gap con l'edizione inglese...
<msa2461> Io propongo anche di fare una sitma, per riuscire a capire quando potremo riuscire a metterci in linea con l'edizione Internazionale. Considerando anche il fatto che mentre noi faremo lo sprint usciranno altri numeri
<krabador> msa2461, concordo, anche partendo dal segnalare il giorno di consegna di ogni articolo preso in carico 
<Dix78> msa2461 l'edizione internazionale è mensile. secondo le tempistiche (idealizzate stasera dovremmo riuscire a produrre almeno un numero a settimana.
 * __emanuel_di_vit ha una proposta da fare
<Dix78> krabador per quello si possono fissare delle deadline generiche per tutta l'edizione (in base a quanti traduttori effettivamente parteciparanno)
 * calimero_82 toglietemi questa curiosità, ma molte persone leggono questa rivista? italiani dico
<__emanuel_di_vit> se dividessimo in due parti tutti gli articoli "corposi"?
<krabador> Dix78, perfetto
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit già viene fatto! SOlo in questa edizione è rimasto un articolo di 7 pagine 
<Acn0w> siamo sicuri che la qualità non ne risenta, nell'essere troppo veloci?
<krabador> __emanuel_di_vit, ecco, tipo che quelli piu' lunghi possono essere divisi da traduttori che hanno un articolo piu' breve , intero 
<__emanuel_di_vit> ah infatti pensavo proprio a quello ahahahah
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit e vedi l'articolo news che di solito è di diverse pagine viene sempre diviso in 2 parti
<Acn0w> basta, cristian si è arreso
<__emanuel_di_vit> perfetto ;)
<Dix78> Chi si occuperà di tutto il lavoro delle tabelle, della pubblicazione, delle pagine indice e di tutto il lavoro che c'è dietro l'edizione?
<krabador> Dix78, come è sempre stato svolto ? 
<Dix78> krabador le tabelle portano via tempo e io vorrei scaricare i traduttori (che hanno già abbastanza da fare)
<msa2461> in teroia se non ricordo male era lavoro dei coordiantori'
<krabador> lo si puo' assegnare di volta in volta per ogni numero?
<Dix78> msa2461 si ma mapreri è rimasto da solo perchè fabrizio non è disponibile in questo periodo. Per la pubblicazione in particolare servono "Poteri"
<krabador> (adooooken!!!!) 
<Dix78> krabador secondo me sono lavori che si svolgono meglio in modo seriale. Una volta presa mano con le tabelle è moto più semplice realizzarne una
 * calimero_82 non si abbandonano allora i vecchi numeri giusto? io ripeto da domani ricomincio cercando di fare 2 articoli al giorno.
<__emanuel_di_vit> ritornando un attimo a noi...del numero 90 rimangono solo due articoletti da tradurre
<__emanuel_di_vit> quindi, in teoria, potremmo essere in grado di pubblicarli entro due/tre giorni
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit si :)
<__emanuel_di_vit> se domani si termina la traduzione di quei due articoli, saremmo pronti all'impaginazione
<__emanuel_di_vit> e quindi alla pubblicazione
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit e per domani sera avrete tutti i numeri impaginati ;)
<Dix78> poi le revisioni della beta le faccio io se per voi va bene
<__emanuel_di_vit> allora io mi prenoto il Q&A
<Dix78> #idea Dix78 propone di affiancare a mapreri un altro coordinatore. mapreri da solo non può farcela con queste tempistiche di produzione
<msa2461> Dix78, per me va benissimo :)
<Dix78> (e il bot non funziona grrr)
<krabador> fagli capire chi comanda :D
<krabador> Dix78, chi nel gruppo, al momento , ha l'esperienza necessaria per poter affiancare il coordinatore? 
<__emanuel_di_vit> Dix78 quello potresti essere tu, vista la tua esperienza
<krabador> se qualcuno è segnalabile dallo stesso coordinatore, se disponibile, puo' essere un candidato, no?
<__emanuel_di_vit> credo di si
<Dix78> krabador la segnalazione può funzionare ma solo nel caso in cui l'altra persona sia d'accordo. Paoletto ad esempio ha riufiutato tempo fa la carica di coordinatore. 
<krabador> ah, se disponibile il coordinatore a segnalare, e se disponibile il segnalato 
<krabador> lo stavo scrivendo :D
<Dix78> La cosa più logica sono le candidature da fare in ML e il voto che però non saprei come gestire. Mi sembra ci sia qualche strumento di votazione "ufficiale" disponibile
<__emanuel_di_vit> si ma il prblema rimane: chi ha un'esperienza tale (e anche abbastanza tempo libero) per poter prendersi questa responsabilità? 
<krabador> in assenza di una figura con l'esperienza sufficiente a coadiuvare il coordinatore, si potrebbero far avanti piu' "spalle" che si dividono le varie cose
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit chi si candida deve sapere che sarà un periodo "molto attivo"
<__emanuel_di_vit> Essere il coordinatore del gruppo credo sia una delle cose più belle, ma FCM è un impegno a lungo termine e ad oggi non sono tutti che posso assicurare la loro presenza a lungo termine
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit teoricamente la carica ha la durata di due anni
<__emanuel_di_vit> e due anni non ti sebra un lungo termine? ahahahah
<Dix78> poi non sempre si parla di produrre così tante edizioni quindi il lavoro sarebbe più leggero una volta recuperata l'edizione internazionale
<__emanuel_di_vit> questo è anche vero )
<__emanuel_di_vit> ;)
<Dix78> mapreri è tornato on, ora mi ammazza per come ho "moderato" la riunione :)
<mapreri> hai una notifica quando io faccio /back ? :P
<mapreri> (che poi lo fa il mio bouncer, ma vabbè)
 * mapreri reads...
<krabador> mapreri, hai un'idea, in base alla tua esperienza di coordinatore, di chi possa essere un possibile candidato ad affiancarti? 
<Dix78> Ragazzi una volta recuperato questo famoso gap (teoricamente in 3 o 4 mesi) l'attività sarà molto meno pressante quindi se avete voglia proponetevi (seguiremo sicuramente il discorso in ML)
 * msa2461 ha una proposta da fare
<mapreri> Dix78: guarda che il bot non risponde spesso, è pensato per essere usato seamlessly, però, ogni tanto tornerebbe comodo rispondess (wrt non ha riposto ad #idea)
<Dix78> msa2461 proponi :)
<msa2461> Onde evitare che l'entusiasmo iniziale si smorzi (e ricadere in letargo) con il passare del tempo proprorrei di generare un messaggio di allerta in ML nel caso in cui una delle tappe che ci siamo posti non venga rispettata
<msa2461> tenendo alta così la concentrazione di tutti
<msa2461> e in caso capire dove si sta sbagliando
<Dix78> msa2461 +1
<mapreri> msa2461: questa è una cosa fighissima, che un tempo Marco faceva.  Ho dimostrato a me stesso che le mie email sono alquanto brutte rispetto alle sue, e tendenzialmente non è una parte che mi paice fare così tanto.
<krabador> +1 ma solo se prende in ostaggio hardware della macchina che apre la mail
<mapreri> però sarebbe bellissimo se qualcuno di tanto in tanto mandasse un'email
<Acn0w> +1
<mapreri> krabador: *g*
<__emanuel_di_vit> questa è una bella idea
 * __emanuel_di_vit ha una domanda
<Dix78> #idea msa2461 propone un alert via mail nel caso in cui non venissero rispettate le tempistiche previste per l'edizione in corso
<__emanuel_di_vit> ma esistono ancora gli attestati di partecipazione che si facevano tempo fa? 
<mapreri> non si son mai fatti?
<__emanuel_di_vit> sarebbero un bel premio per tutti quelli che contribuiranno a colmare il gap
<msa2461> __emanuel_di_vit, solo per la Ubunu .com
<mapreri> era un'idea di msa2461, mi pare
<__emanuel_di_vit> ah era solo per ubntu.com? allora ricordavo male
<msa2461> mapreri, si esatto :) Avevo anche disegnato gli attestai, ma poi non se ne è fatot nulla
<__emanuel_di_vit> secondo me sarebbe una cosa carina da dare a tutti quelli che tradurranno i vari numeri necessari per colmare il gap
<mapreri> i membri di ubuntu posso chiedere e avere http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<krabador> molto male , se qualche traduttore iniziasse a pensare in inglese dopo questo periodo, non è bello non riconosceglielo 
<mapreri> ok, raga, c'è altro?
<__emanuel_di_vit> no
<mapreri> (o non raga, se preferite e non vi sentite più dell'età :))
<Dix78> mapreri io metterei in #action di inviare mail per il nuovo coordinatore
<Dix78> magari questa volta ce ne ricorderemo in tempi utili
<mapreri> io non eleggerei un nuovo coorinatore giorni prima di iniziare uno sprint, eleggere un coordinatore è una cosa quantomeno lunga e tediosa se fatta bene
<mapreri> se indenti uno che si occupi di mandare avanti lo sprint, preparare la tabella quando non lo faccio io, etc, that's cool! :D
<mapreri> ricordo che tipo msa2461 ne aveva fatta uno qualche numero fa di tabella in /Edizione, no?
<krabador> mapreri, ok mapreri e giustamente ,ma qualcuno che possa darti una mano? 
<Dix78> mapreri certo che un coordinatore dovrebbe fare anche quello :)
<mapreri> Dix78: non sono sicuro che sia necessariamente compito di un admin, ricordo che facevo le tabelle già da ben prima di esserlo....
<msa2461> mapreri, mai fatta :(
<krabador> al momento ti prendi "un braccio destro" , poi un'elezione segua le sue dinamiche
<msa2461> krabador, +1
<krabador> uno , piu' braccia, magari , in base a chi sa e puo'
<mapreri> Dix78: vabbuò, se te mandi la mail per la disponibilità dello sprint, etc, non appena è chiaro che si parte mando una mail per trovare uno che si "occupi di coordinare lo sprint, etc", e poi vediamo di seguire questa cosa più tardi
<mapreri> Dix78: comunque adorerei se tu ti facessi avanti ;)
<mapreri> how does it sound?
<krabador> Dix78 non essere timido 
<Dix78> tanto devono esserci le candidature via ml quindi non serve farlo ora
<Acn0w> +1 per Dix78 
<Dix78> mi sembra che tempo fa ci fosse qualcuno interessato a diventare coordinatore 
<mapreri> un'altra cosa: secondo me (ma proprio imHo), essere su IRC e commentare, "perdere tempo" qui mentre si lavora per lo sprint è utile/efficace/simpatico, in quanto ti fa davvero condividere un qualcosa con gli altri membri del gruppo.  purtroppo la ML è lenta in questi giorni e non è molto vivace :(
<mapreri> #action mapreri invia un'email per trovare qualcuno che aiuti a coordinare lo sprint, dopo che questo è stato definito meglio
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri invia un'email per trovare qualcuno che aiuti a coordinare lo sprint, dopo che questo è stato definito meglio
 * Dix78 applaude :D
<mapreri> s/qui/#ubuntu-it-fcm/, intendo :)
<__emanuel_di_vit> mapreri sono daccordo con te 
<calimero_82> Dix78:  Acn0w scrive che prima di continuare con le traduzione si deve vedere se sono in grado di dare una mano, quindi finchè non ho questa verifica non mi muovo?
<Dix78> calimero_82 mi sembra sensato il discorso di Acn0w :)
<Dix78> (parere personale)
 * mapreri si ricorda all'improvviso che deve aggiornare la nostra copia di scribus, e voglio farlo prima di far partire queste impaginazioni.
<mapreri> #action mapreri to update our scribus version
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to update our scribus version
<Dix78> mapreri 1.4.5?
<mapreri> c'è 1.4.6 out da un paio di settimane, l'ho già in debian unstable (e già migrato in testing) ed è stato syncato in ubuntu xenial
<mapreri> l'ho già caricato*
<Dix78> ottimo :)
<Acn0w> Dix78, sei rimasto indietro ;P
<Dix78> Acn0w no, pensavo FCM fosse rimasto indietro :P
<Dix78> C'è altro da dire? Altre proposte?
<mapreri> tra l'altro un paio di giorni fa ho fatto partire una piccola transazione (di libpodofo) che include scribus, quindi il binario di xenial non potrà essere installato nelle release precedenti.  quello di wily non può essere installato nelle release precedenti causa libstc++6.  ho come l'impressione che da quando ho iniziato a mantenerlo ho reso la vita più difficile a chi piace "backportare" in maniera facile
<mapreri> well...
<mapreri> anyway, guess we're done
<mapreri> shall we go? :)
<Acn0w> bravo, spaca tutto
<krabador> bene "task force" anti gap, e candidati per la "cupola" di mapreri al coordinamento 
<mapreri> msa2461: __emanuel_di_vit, calimero_82: altro o possiamo chiudere? :)
<calimero_82> ok
<msa2461> mapreri, per me si
<__emanuel_di_vit> passo e chiudo ;)
<mapreri> thanks for everything!
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jan 25 21:53:42 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-01-25-20.09.moin.txt
<mapreri> temo che quei minutes abbiano bisogno di essere un po' ripuliti
<mapreri> Dix78: diciamo che nella tua email riassumi il meeting, no?
<mapreri> ti va di fare anche la pagina sotto Riunioni/ ?
<Dix78> ma il segretario non lo fa Acn0w? sta meglio in minigonna rispetto a me
<mapreri> ahahah
<__emanuel_di_vit> signori io vi abbandono...ci si legge prestissimo ;) 
<__emanuel_di_vit> buona serata a tutti voi 
<Acn0w> __emanuel_di_vit, notte ;)
<Dix78> __emanuel_di_vit  o/
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Riunioni
<mapreri> non abbiamo mai fatto riunioni nel 2015? :O
<mapreri> we're bad, very bad, guys
<mapreri> CANDIDATO: Dix78 si candida come coordinatore (22:33)
<mapreri> più di un anno fa
<mapreri> omg
<mapreri> avevamo un candidato, e siamo riusciti a non fare le elezioni.  wow.
<Dix78> mapreri si era candidato anche Paolo Foletto se non sbaglio
<Acn0w> colpa del coordinatore mapreri 
<msa2461> Buona serata a tutti
<Acn0w> cioa msa2461 :D
<Dix78> ciao msa2461 :)
<Acn0w> mapreri, ci metti in secondo piano a delle righe di codice :'( va mica bene
<Dix78> ...e intanto stefano ha pubblicato un numero della newsletter e non ho avuto tempo di scrivere niente :/
<Acn0w> Dix78, ti sta dando la foglia XD
<Acn0w> FORZA Dix78 !!!!!!
 * Dix78 va in pausa. Mi aspetta un panino con il polpettone :D
<Acn0w> mapreri, vedi! Dix78 è forte! ha aspettato fino ad ora per mangiare, altro che te 
<Acn0w> debole
<Acn0w> Scherzo ;*
<mapreri> Acn0w: vallo a spiegare al mio coinquilino che deve mangiare alle 11.15pm (ora locale)
<Dix78> mapreri ha scritto più di me ed è stato pure assente o.O
